# Freelance Artist Visa



## Benny14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey all! I have a couple questions for anyone who might know the answers to them! I am moving via the Freelance Artist Visa here shortly, and am trying to figure out if I am able to use US based contracts when proving income? I know you can use bank account statements/as well as contracts...but I have heard from numerous people different stories lol So, I am seeing if anyone knows on here!

Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Probably not, unless the US based contract mentions a German company. Do they want you to take a US contract because it is not so generous as a German one and get around the stricter German labour laws ? 
Sounds like they want you to do the work on the cheap but you could end up paying for it!


----------

